# Klub Kabu



## hp66 (Feb 10, 2009)

mark yer diaries!
grapevine tells me it's gonna be back for 09
unconfirmed as yet, but it'll be on 3rd April apparently, allegedly


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 10, 2009)

I did look at the website but it had not been updated from last year- I'm gonna try and drag the Student midwife massive along! - Well those that are not frightened of being close to St Pauls


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm a gonna come if I'm free.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 10, 2009)

am otherwise engaged that night at a certain someones birthday . . . which is typical cos my calendar is free apart from that!


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 10, 2009)

its a garruntee that me and the fizz'll be there


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 11, 2009)

wiskey said:


> am otherwise engaged that night at a certain someones birthday . . . which is typical cos my calendar is free apart from that!


 

I've got a special Tee-shirt to wear...hope it's at Blue mountain again


----------



## Isambard (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 12, 2009)

Yay!!!

It's at Blue mountain!

DJ line up to be finalised...but it's all good 

Come you know ya wanna!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## djbombscare (Feb 13, 2009)

If Mr Cinzano's comes,

will he bring his mates Martin-ini and Verne-mouth


Although I think his mate Crème de menthe is a bit menthol







Sorry its friday I'm bored and really I just dont want to be at work


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 19, 2009)

Does anyone know the venue yet?


----------



## Tank Girl (Feb 19, 2009)

fizz said it's at blue mountain.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 19, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> fizz said it's at blue mountain.



reading is such effort innit.





Are you coming? ARE YOU?


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 13, 2009)

*Line Up...*

http://www.kabu.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 13, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Are you coming? ARE YOU?


nah, not this year.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 13, 2009)

I'd love to come and meet Electrogirl again, but it's the day before my mates wedding.


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 13, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> nah, not this year.



It's a shame but I understand that Ed's party is same day.

My loyalty must lie with kabu though, especially this year as the charity is one close to the heart of a good mate whose daughter is going through a particularly rough time and is self harming. This charity has been of immense support to her and her daughter.

Smaller show of urbs this year I'm sure but hubby and me will be there with bells on, so come say hello if any brizzle lot make it.


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 13, 2009)

nah, I'm not going to ed's party either


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 13, 2009)

who is this Ed?


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 13, 2009)

Who is this hubby ?


----------



## Thora (Mar 13, 2009)

I think I'll be there.


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 13, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> who is this Ed?


oh you know, the bloke that lets us shit in his internets.


----------



## Isambard (Mar 13, 2009)

Can't make Kabu but anyone maybe fancy a beverage on Saturday 28th?


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 14, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> oh you know, the bloke that lets us shit in his internets.




Izzy...Sat 28th it is.

erm...how do you want the evening to go?

Quiet drinkies and chatterings at pub or full out farcical fluffiness at Flamingos? or both?

The choice...is yours


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 14, 2009)

Thora said:


> I think I'll be there.



Think? 

Come on you know ya wanna...you'll love it.

Promise I'll not sing edelviess


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 14, 2009)

djbombscare said:


> Who is this hubby ?


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 14, 2009)

*Izzy wizzy lets get bizzy! Innit clart!*



fizzerbird said:


> Izzy...Sat 28th it is.
> 
> erm...how do you want the evening to go?
> 
> ...



Just incase you missed this post hon.


----------



## Isambard (Mar 14, 2009)

Let me get off this cloud and I'll get back to yous by Tuesday.
Bit up in the air right now.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 14, 2009)

fizzerbird said:


> Izzy...Sat 28th it is.
> 
> erm...how do you want the evening to go?
> 
> Quiet drinkies and chatterings at pub or full out farcical fluffiness at Flamingos? or both?


Nice alliteration!


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 23, 2009)

*bump*


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 29, 2009)

W00T! Rise up! Rise up!


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 31, 2009)

Boy do I need this night...roll on Friday!!

I'm gonna take a holiday from myself that night!


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 31, 2009)

lol @ take a holiday from yourself, I wish i could remember how to do that  have a fab time birdy, I'll be with you in spirit  x x


----------



## wiskey (Mar 31, 2009)

I think you should be here in person 

Fizz you and me are leaving our dull old lives behind. Can't believe I'm going out two weekends running. Who says children affect your social life*



*I may be asleep under a table by midnight  But I'll wake up at 4!


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 31, 2009)

aww I wish I could wiskers, but I'm going out for a meal with a friend I've not seen for about a year on saturday night, so I want to be at my best


----------



## wiskey (Mar 31, 2009)

what and you don't think you'll be your best after a night out with us?! 

what sort of reprobates do you think we are!!


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 1, 2009)

I _know_ what sort of reprobates you are


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 1, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> I _know_ what sort of reprobates you are



LMAO!

We've had plenty of training


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 1, 2009)

fizzerbird said:


> .............or full out farcical fluffiness at Flamingos?



THAT sounds fun


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 2, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> aww I wish I could wiskers, but I'm going out for a meal with a friend I've not seen for about a year on saturday night, so I want to be at my best






If you aint seen them for a year another week wont matter.

Anyway everyone knows that after two weeks it all becomes last month, and then everyone loses count.


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 2, 2009)

nice try  but she's coming to london for one night only!


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 2, 2009)

one night only....


so is Kabu


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 2, 2009)

and we aint seen a Kabu for a WHOLE year


----------



## JTG (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm thinking I may look in, stay sober and fuck off early


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 3, 2009)

Is that possible?


----------



## JTG (Apr 3, 2009)

fizzerbird said:


> Is that possible?



I'm a changed man these days


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 3, 2009)

i'll be staying at home, same as every night for the last three and next ten years

have fun campers


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 3, 2009)

I wonder if fizz is bouncing off the walls with excitement yet?

have fun you lot  x


----------



## Thora (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't have anything to wear


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 3, 2009)

you must have something suitable thora! come on think!


----------



## Thora (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm found something, but I can't decide if it's a bit too... trashy


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 5, 2009)

Thora said:


> I'm found something, but I can't decide if it's a bit too... trashy



Well what you wore was deffo not trashy!

I slept for 21 hours when I got home!

Still feel groggy now...


----------



## Thora (Apr 5, 2009)

What I ended up wearing wasn't my first, much trashier choice!

I stayed in bed all day yesterday with a banging headache   It was worth it though


----------

